# Mmmmmm.... Pizza.



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

pizza! it was the best training tool ever! I YELLED (and meant it) when my then youngster grabbed some of counter....last counter surfer episode!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, what a lucky guy to have pizza for dinner!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Wow, what a lucky guy to have pizza for dinner!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By the time I got it away from him he had managed to "suck" off the cheese and pepperoni and leave the sauce and bread. Nothing is safe anymore ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thought it looked like pepperoni.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It was a gentle reminder that no matter how perfect they are - they are still dogs. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

lol. Rose had some pizza too last night. But she wasn't so lucky - she only got the crust. When we take the plates out for dinner she goes and lays down between my and DH's chair knowing she will get her share.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Slices of pizzas have a way of disappearing in my house. 

The last time Brady helped himself to half a pizza, we ended up at the vets with an ear infection and intestinal issues.

I remember years ago when I had shepherds, one day I was doing the laundry and a slice of pizza was buried in my dirty laundy basket.

My late Great Pyrenees would bark at anybody that came to the door, except the pizza delivery man.

What is it about dogs and pizza?


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Slices of pizzas have a way of disappearing in my house.
> 
> The last time Brady helped himself to half a pizza, we ended up at the vets with an ear infection and intestinal issues.
> 
> ...


Haha! They love it just as much as we do!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> My late Great Pyrenees would bark at anybody that came to the door, except the pizza delivery man.
> 
> What is it about dogs and pizza?


Jack actually knew when I called to order the pizza. From the moment I put the phone down until the pizza guy came he would wait wagging his tail at the front door!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We were in a reception party in our lobby and they had slices of pizza. We were sitting on chairs talking (Shadow was laying nicely on the ground) and eating pizza. There was a couple behind us with a mixed breed dog (Toby) talking to another couple. Someone asked them if Toby ever took food - they just finished saying "oh no - he's a good dog" when Toby swoops in and snatches a slice of pizza out of my boyfriend's hand. We were all cracking up - and Toby was licking his chops.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

lol pizza.... yummy


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hee Hee! I bet it was worth it! I love pizza too Diesel!


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

The day our dearly loved lab was going to the bridge (cancer) I was trying to think of what I should feed her - if she would eat anything. Then it dawned on me that she loves pizza crust (and popcorn). So the night before we lost her she had a cut up steak. The day we parted ways she had pizza and popcorn. With a piece of double cheese pepperoni coming her way, her listless and worn out body came to attention, her droopy eyes became alive with anticipation, and her sad tail wagged back and forth with glee. It was a perfect last meal and she seemed highly grateful and happy for one last time. Almost like nothing else had changed.

Doug & Linda


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

NFexec said:


> The day our dearly loved lab was going to the bridge (cancer) I was trying to think of what I should feed her - if she would eat anything. Then it dawned on me that she loves pizza crust (and popcorn). So the night before we lost her she had a cut up steak. The day we parted ways she had pizza and popcorn. With a piece of double cheese pepperoni coming her way, her listless and worn out body came to attention, her droopy eyes became alive with anticipation, and her sad tail wagged back and forth with glee. It was a perfect last meal and she seemed highly grateful and happy for one last time. Almost like nothing else had changed.
> 
> Doug & Linda


I'm sorry you lost your beautiful girl but that is a great memory to have at such an awful time. Thank you for sharing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Goldenretrieverlove1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, Petie managed to get a slice of pizza of our countertop, and we told him 'No' very firmly, and put him outside. Didn't manage to get any pics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

